# [EoM] Evoke [element] idea/fix I'm using in my game



## Suldulin (Feb 7, 2003)

the problem I run into with evoke [element] is that seems to be rarely any reason to not use the missles. sure you have to role multiple hits but for a ray if you miss the one hit that is it, add to that the fact that the missle use tends to do more damage.


My in game fix for that was the following:

All elements use the black table for ranges

the missle table is removed

for attacking multiple targets you divide the dice up ala fire seeds (2d# here, 3d# there, 1d# for that, etc) 

+damage from level affects each target once as does side affects

Touch are like the fans of evoke area element in that they have side affects one higher then the current

This fixes the three 'problems'

1) now there is some reason to use touch range
2) there is a reason to use the ray form
3) while it doesn't quite compare with evoke area damage wise it does provide more reason to use it in multi target situations

as a side affect, it can now in effect be used to emulate chain lightning as well as other spells. . .

Thoughts?


----------



## Asklenius (Feb 16, 2003)

Suldulin,

   I have a few questions for you...

  Why do all elements use the black table for ranges?  

  Do missiles (multiattack) have the same range as a ray then, or do you use the missile range and just drop the number and damage stuff?  

  Thanks, just trying to understand.  Can you also explain what part of this change fixes each of the 3 problems?  I like the change, but I'm trying to understand it all and i don't right now...


----------



## Suldulin (Feb 17, 2003)

Asklenius said:
			
		

> *Suldulin,
> 
> I have a few questions for you...
> 
> Why do all elements use the black table for ranges? *




Simplicity mostly 



> *Do missiles (multiattack) have the same range as a ray then, or do you use the missile range and just drop the number and damage stuff?  *




Same range as ray, simplicity again



> *Thanks, just trying to understand.  Can you also explain what part of this change fixes each of the 3 problems?  I like the change, but I'm trying to understand it all and i don't right now... *




np 

1) You get a boost in the side effect for touch range(same as Evoke Area: fan)

2) When targeting a single target at range you can only use ray, it can still be described as any numble of 'missles' you like but the mechanics are unchanged there.

3) sometimes for tatical reasons you want to specifically target instead of use area attacks, you can now do this more freely, for a lot less damage then evoke area, but it still is an option that can prove useful at times


----------

